# Finally...adding a loafing area for the girls!



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

It's been a long road to get to this point, but my DH and I FINALLY got to start an addition to the goat shed today! Right now our small shed has 4 small stalls and a very small loafing area. There is virtually no room for the other girls to hang out when I have expectant mamas in the stalls (which is only in the spring...but we are just a few weeks away from kidding!). We had a heatwave today - in the 40's...and we got to start on our loafing area add-on. It will be an 8X16' area that everyone can go and hang out when it's raining, or if they want some shade in the summer. Liz and Steph...we're getting there! Now...to dream of a milk area.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific sounds super.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful!!! It will be even better for you too...get yourself a comfy chair and sit in the shade with your girls and kids! :thumbup:


----------

